# KATHY II at the Yellow Gravel Wed. 2 Sep



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Captain Terry









returned from his Sabatical to Ohio and was itching to get his Bombardier wet (no pun intended). Met up at SCM with the Captain, ED, Skip, Jim, and shoved off at day break:




























Had a bonanza of pin fish from our traps and the day looked good even with overcast as we headed for the Yellow Gravel Area.




























Sea prediction was 1-2, but chopped through the pass and entered 3-4s. No prob, sun was making appearance, and was hoping for it laying down eventually.



















Jim caught a few ZZZZs on the ride out:










Made it to the area and light rain followed us around while mapping for good spots - out came some rain gear.










Fish were marking all over the area, and made our first anchor drop in about 220' and started catching some Mingo.










Had some good hook ups, break-offs, and fish were marking all over, but with the pins, squid, & cigs, the bite was slow and moved a few times trying to get a good bite going.










Jim pulled in this eel (looks like a Mosaic Moray, but don't know if they are in the Gulf). Real Pretty!



















I pulled in this Trigger (19" I believe), which was one of the 2 we kept.










Skip was the Grouper King with a nice Red and many Gags.





































Terry caught our only AJ with a balloon floater.



















I contributed a Gag:










With the afternoon getting long, and the bite still slow, we headed in with a nice box of fish, but no as good as we expected. With all the live bait we could use, couldn't haul em in; but when you have just a few live ones,the bite is hot - guess that's the fishin'/catchin' game!

Nice ride in at 30mph until we got close to the pass - black skies, rain that felt like bullets, and sea spray that had everyone soaked!










That's skip under Terry's coat having a smoke!



















Tied the boat up and headed for some cover until the rain eased and we could get it stowed.



















All and all, still a nice array of fish, and "fun" on the water - luv it!










Ya'll have a safe Labor Day Weekend and hope to read your reports of adventures onthe GOM! :usaflag


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice mixed bag, some good eatn. the rain just helps wash the boat down.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the post looks like another good day off shore. So Skip's the grouper master on your boat. Nice trip pic's. Gene


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks like a visit to the River Walk Aquarium in New Orleans with the variety of fish! The half asleep angler in the pic needs a bean bag!



Thanks for sharing, cool pics



MScontender


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

good report

One note- as for the grouper catch - other than the one red grouper all I see are scamp (grouper) vice gag grouperin the pictures.

Mark W


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, those are scamp. Hopefully you didn't catch a ton of them thinking they were short grouper and threw them back, they only have to be 16" you know...


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome back, we need to get a trip planned. Mark


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome back, we need to get a trip planned. Mark


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a good mess of fish.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Yea, those are scamp. He (John), takes good pics, BUT:banghead:banghead, I think we need to get him a fish ID book! Also, saw a few small schools and some singlefliersfrom about 7 miles all the way out, with the majority at the edge. A few nice sized ones too. Have a safe weekend everyone!

Skip


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad somebody is getting to fish!



Great report.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

OK, Scamp - got an ID Book, but guess I need further instruction. Maybe change my name from NoCatch to NoID? I knew I would be given the right info from youse guys...still taste good, whatever...jt


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

John, you might have some difficulty identifying some of the fish, but you have learned how to catch them and aren't we lucky to have a professional photographer on board with no cost to us...........hahaha We'll identify 'um, you just catch 'um!!


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks like a good trip, thanks for the post.:toast


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Great job!!!! :clap

You all changed up and and got different fish now that Snapper is closed!!! :letsdrink

Ed, you look like you are having entirely too much fun!!!!!! :bowdown


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

great report


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

The easiest way to identify the scamp is by the elongated tips on the tail. The top and bottom tips of the tail extend another inch or two longer than on a grouper. You can see the tail good in the second picture of Skip (red shirt) when he is standing beside the console holding up the fish.

Nice catch. I would take that on any day.A nice big catch of snapper is nice but I would take a decent catch of beeliner, scamp, grouper and AJ any day. Those are allbetter eating fish.


----------

